# Need Opinions Fast



## Jimmywhispers (Jul 18, 2011)

So I am heading out of town with the girlfriend and on the way we pass a large fish store that claims to have a ton of rhoms they selling for $20 around the 5" mark. This I could not believe but thought it would be worth the stop.

Here is my situation:

We are heading to our destination Saturday and stopping at the store on the way.

If they use a large enough bag with enough oxygen, I transport the fish in a well insulated cooler and place one hot pack in with the packaged fish, will the fish be ok for the 24hrs? It will be moved from my car to the hotel room in the cooler once we arrive at our destination...

I would have stopped on the way home Sunday, but they are not open.

I would love to grab one but don't want to kill a fish.

Any help, suggestions or opinions would be helpful. THANK YOU P-FURY!!!

sry posted in wrong section...tried to delete don't know how to


----------



## Jimmywhispers (Jul 18, 2011)

tried to delete this one sorry about that


----------

